# Urgent Help Required



## Exis (Oct 4, 2012)

As you are probably aware a British woman was murdered in Grottaminardo on 1 March 2012. We are trying to help her parents to achieve justice, however, with the lack of support and guidance from the British Embassy, the family are in dire need of assistance. To this extent, please let me know of any English speaking lawyers with expertise in this field, who can help guide the family.
Thank you.


----------

